# MTA Metro North/Long Island Railroad Ticket Info.



## Amtrak Railfan

Hello there I am 14 Years old and when I am at the MTA Metro North Railroad in White Plains NY to go on a trip what type of Tickets do I need?


----------



## AlanB

You will need to buy an adult ticket, as the cutoff for child fare is 11 years old. Depending on what time of day it is and where you are traveling to, you may or may not need to buy a peak ticket vs. an off peak ticket.


----------



## Amtrak Railfan

Is it not good to buy tickets on the Train?


----------



## AlanB

Amtrak Railfan said:


> Is it not good to buy tickets on the Train?


No it's not good to buy your tickets on the train. You will have to pay a penalty if you do that. If you buy your tickets in the station, then you will save money and make less work for the conductor.


----------



## tp49

The penalty fare for onboard purchases was raised to $3 and now even applies if boarding at stations with ticket machines. From what I heard unlike int he past the crews are now enforcing this rule.


----------



## Amtrak Railfan

Can I buy MetroCards at the MTA Metro North Vending Machines at the MTA Metro North Stations?


----------



## AlanB

To my knowledge, all ticket machines now offer the option of a Metrocard on the back of the train ticket. I don't think that you can buy a seperate Metrocard though, only the combination train ticket/Metrocard.


----------



## Amtrak Railfan

Is there a Metro North Daily Tickets Machines around the MTA Metro North Train Stations?


----------



## AlanB

I know that Grand Central has a few, but beyond GC I don't know. As a guess, I wouldn't be surprised to find ones at New Haven, Stamford, and White Plains. But I certainly wouldn't promise that.


----------



## F59 PHI

I know that almost all stops on the new haven line have the daily ticked machines. I also know that no lirr stations except possibly jamaica have daily machines. I think Croton Harmon has daily machines, and i dont know where else does.


----------



## AlanB

F59 PHI said:


> I also know that no lirr stations except possibly jamaica have daily machines.


I am positive that Jamaica has at least one, as I saw it on my recent trip on the new JFK Airtrain.

I'm not 100% sure, but I think that I saw one or two at Penn the last time I went through there.


----------



## AlanB

If you really want to know which stations have daily ticket machines for either Metro North or the LIRR, then just go to the MTA website located here.

Pick the RR you want to know about, then click on stations. When you pick a station off of the list, the page will tell you what, if any, type of ticket machines that station has.

Have fun!


----------



## tp49

*scratching head* funny I thought all LIRR stations had "daily ticket" machines. :unsure:


----------



## AlanB

tp49 said:


> *scratching head* funny I thought all LIRR stations had "daily ticket" machines. :unsure:


No all stations have a regular ticket machine, which sells all types of tickets including monthly, weekly, and daily tickets.

Then there are machines that only sell daily one way or round trip tickets, they tend to be found only at busier stations.


----------



## Amtrak Railfan

There is a new CityTicket Program for the New Yorkers who to wish to traveling between New York City and The Bronx on MTA Metro North's Hudson and Harlem lines will now to pay to ride on the Trains just for $2.50 each way of the trip. And also LIRR haveing a same rate to travel between New York City and Queens or to Booklyn on the LIRR Trains. And Also the Transit officials said to travel on Commuter Trains are the best way to travel and its comfortable then the Subways. And the New Yorkers can buy this new City Tickets at the Ticket Windows and at Ticket Machines. And I forget something this Program offers a new Weekend Flat Fare on the MTA Metro North Railroad and MTA Long Island Railroad Trains.


----------



## sheila

hi iam traveling with my three yrs ol daughter and my four yr old son and i have a three month baby i was wondering if will get charged extra with my kids


----------



## AlanB

sheila said:


> hi iam traveling with my three yrs ol daughter and my four yr old son and i have a three month baby i was wondering if will get charged extra with my kids


Children under 5 ride free on the Long Island RR so you won't be charged for them. Now if your son looks older than 4, then you might want to bring along some proof of his age just in case you get challenged.


----------

